# Esa Branded ' Hummer '



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thought you tuning fork lovers would appreciate seeing this.

SS case, ESA branded dial with a ESA 9162 movement in excellent condition throughout. The casback has an inscription " du personnal a ROGER PAYOT Noel 1971. A bit late for an early one, but an ESA employee maybe? Though the inside is marked 6-70.

Reputedly a prototpye, but i have yet to substaniate this.

Doersen mentions ESA branded watches in his book as being very scarce indeed! The comments relates to the Dynatron range of movements, but i can see no reason why it wouldn't apply to any watches of that era.

Interestingly the caseback is in the IWC pop on style and is marked as a Compressor!!!





































Regards Keith


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

that's really nice Keith, very nice and simple looking. What size is it?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

johnbrigade said:


> that's really nice Keith, very nice and simple looking. What size is it?


Thanks, measures 38mm across and 44mm to tips of lugs.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool! Its even better in your pics Keith!

I wonder if the back was just one they had lying about when they mocked up the case? Does the case have a handmade feel to it? Can we have pics of the back and the movt?

I love the deep chapter ring... and the hands... and the simple look... Its a beauty alright


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Keith,

A few months back, I tried to win a Landeron 4750 "special" watch. This watch, which came in a 14K gold case together with chronometric certified papers, also had the ESA markings on the dial.

Landeron was an ESA company but the parent company decided to call the first Swiss electric watch after the Landeron branch that developed it.

I believe these watches with ESA on the dial are somewhat rare and were never marketed. They were either prototypes or very early examples used at press conferences etc. Sadly, I didn't win the Landeron example...probably due to the high gold content of the case (







).

Now what would be really interesting is if ESA had fitted an "ESA" name plate in the ESA 9162 movement of your watch....or is it just left blank like the Titus?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

A couple more pics for you interested people.

The measurements of the case are a little off, the crystal is slightly off centre, also the profiling is a little uneven in places.

Whether this suggest the case is handmade i do not know.

I am sending a e-mail to ETA to see if they can help and i have contacted Mr Doensen but have not yet had a reply.

The movement looks to be like any other ESA9162, with no additional or missing marks.

There is no movement plaque either.

The caseback inside has no scratched on jewellers marks, so nothing really to prove anything one way or the other.

I will persist in my attempts to glean some info and will keep you posted.




























Either way its a nice thing to have, simple yet somehow striking.

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> There is no movement plaque either.


Shame


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

What an interesting find! Seems like the fun has just started for you. Great project to track down more information .

Is there any signifigence to the small numbers stamped on the caseback by the battery opening? Looking at a few of my 9162 they have quite different numbering there. Paul?

Brings up another question about ESA hummers.Does anyone here have a Citizen Hisonic.? I have heard of them but have never found one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Does anyone here have a Citizen Hisonic.? I have heard of them but have never found one.


Bill, they do turn up on eBay from time-to-time...

Trouble is, whenever there is one, I'm in Hamilton buying mode.







I fluctuate between hummers and hamiltons...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I hear you about the buying mode, Paul, I have the same problem. I also go between hammies and hummers. Waiting now for an IWC hummer to arrive.


----------

